# Hu$tle from BBC-1 to air on American Movie Classics Saturdays @ 10:pm



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Breaking out of the movies-only mode, AMC is dipping into some interesting series.
Information on Hustle: 
http://hustle.amctv.com/
http://www.tv.com/hustle/show/21390/episode_listings.html&season=0


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey, and they're showing them in 75-minute blocks, so hopefully they won't be hacked to death like MI-5/Spooks is on A&E....


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Is this any good?


----------



## jstr (Sep 25, 2005)

weymo, thanks for the heads-up. This looks promising.

I discovered a bunch of crime-dramas on BBC America Channel that I like a lot, so I'm hoping this one is as good since it also comes from BBC.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Neither Yahoo! nor the guide data are providing specific episode info. Every episode looks identical to the TiVo, so a season pass picks up everything, including the re-runs.

I had to look up the episodes on the AMC website and schedule them manually. Episodes 1 and 2 are showing the night of the 14, Episode 3 is showing the night of the 21st.

Is everyone else having the same problem?


----------



## jstr (Sep 25, 2005)

mportuesi said:


> Neither Yahoo! nor the guide data are providing specific episode info. Every episode looks identical to the TiVo, so a season pass picks up everything, including the re-runs.
> 
> I had to look up the episodes on the AMC website and schedule them manually. Episodes 1 and 2 are showing the night of the 14, Episode 3 is showing the night of the 21st.
> 
> Is everyone else having the same problem?


Yes, I had the exact same problem and I had to go to AMC website, too.

I hope Tribune Media gets the guide info corrected in the next few weeks. Each episode seems to play multiple times during each week, so right now a Season Pass will try to record everytime the episode is rerun during the week.


----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

odd since this is neither American, a Movie, or a Classic. Just an odd channel to be showing this is all.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

mportuesi said:


> Neither Yahoo! nor the guide data are providing specific episode info. Every episode looks identical to the TiVo, so a season pass picks up everything, including the re-runs.
> 
> I had to look up the episodes on the AMC website and schedule them manually. Episodes 1 and 2 are showing the night of the 14, Episode 3 is showing the night of the 21st.
> 
> Is everyone else having the same problem?


I'm finding more and more shows lack distinctive id's so I end up having to schedule like a VCR. Kinda defeats the purpose of TIVO.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Having lost the lawsuit to Tribune media last year and having to rely on a 3rd party (TV Guide) to provide information creates a nasty dependency. I believe that there should be a way to add data to the guide information when it is lacking.
Fields that I should be able to edit:
-repeat
-episode number
-episode description


----------



## happyharry (Apr 14, 2003)

mportuesi said:


> Neither Yahoo! nor the guide data are providing specific episode info. Every episode looks identical to the TiVo, so a season pass picks up everything, including the re-runs.
> 
> I had to look up the episodes on the AMC website and schedule them manually. Episodes 1 and 2 are showing the night of the 14, Episode 3 is showing the night of the 21st.
> 
> Is everyone else having the same problem?


Yup, Sometimes I get 4 and 5 copies of same program. Makes you realize how good things are when they work right. You actually have to view the first scenes to see if you have this recorded already


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

AMC has been off my good grace list ever since they showed Jaws: The Revenge.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

This show is great by the way.

AMC has been on my S-list for a long time....They screwed me when I ordered thier magazine when they first went on the air....Then they added commercials during the movies.....Turner Classic Movies puts them to shame.

"_Hustle_" is worth the extra effort, though. I can't wait 'til they rerun the season. I missed the first 3.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Watch out, if you've been doing manual recordings as I have. (There's still no accurate guide data to set up a Season Pass that won't record repeats).

I have a manual recording to pick up the Sunday morning encore at 1:15 am. (I don't record the 10pm showing to avoid conflicts with the SciFi channel movie of the week).

Anyway, the 1:15am showing has moved to 1:45am this coming Sunday the 5th.

I'm getting this info by checking the AMC website, by the way. 

And I agree - the show is great, and is worth the inconvenience TiVo-wise to catch it.


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> This show is great by the way.
> 
> AMC has been on my S-list for a long time....They screwed me when I ordered thier magazine when they first went on the air....Then they added commercials during the movies.....Turner Classic Movies puts them to shame.
> 
> "_Hustle_" is worth the extra effort, though. I can't wait 'til they rerun the season. I missed the first 3.


Apparently they are running the first 6 marathon style soon, so hunt those 3 down.


----------

